# LOL! Mom Bomb...



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

So my mom just get back from a trip to Spain. Before she left she had asked if i wanted any cigars, so of course i said yes but no cubans (i couldnt imagine her getting in trouble:sweat. So she ended up finding these. The Condal are mine and the Don julian are for petite sweetie. From what ive seen the condal are made in the canary islands with some cuban tobacco anyways :lol:. Im lookin forward to them :dribble:
if anyone knows anything more that would be great

plus i love the spanish warning


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Way to go mom!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Thats a great Mom you have there


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice score! Good Mom. I've never seen either of those you should do a review!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice Job MoM!!!!!!!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Mother at 12 o'clock high!!!

:huh_oh:


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Dude, you could have hit the Motherlode! (bad pun intended ) No one would have suspected her of trying to smuggle Cubans. Would they? Well, would they? Okay, maybe you did the right thing. Oh well. Looks like she found something interesting for you guy nevertheless. Let us know how they smoke!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Your Mom Rocks!!*


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

interesting...


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> Dude, you could have hit the Motherlode! (bad pun intended ) No one would have suspected her of trying to smuggle Cubans. Would they? Well, would they? Okay, maybe you did the right thing. Oh well. Looks like she found something interesting for you guy nevertheless. Let us know how they smoke!


:lol:
yeah i did think about it
whos gonna harass a nice old lady:eeek:

we tried one of the don julian and it was good
it was a fresh candela type that came in a foil freshness wrapper that was mild-medium with lots of interesting floral and spice that came pre cut with a catseye which looked real nice
i will probably do a full review of both


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks MOM!!!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

great success on the part of Mom. 

Those look tasty!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Way to go mom,nice selection there!


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

The box of Condal says in spanish Fumar puede Matar that means Smoking can Kill:arghhhh:. I guess they speak very bluntly in Spain. Nice score.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice mom there! Here is a description I found...

Condal Robusto - 5 1/2 x 50 ring gauge - Condal Cigars puros. 1931 Jose Lorenzo Gonzales moved his cigar production from Cuba to Canary Islands. He received world-wide recognition with his TOP-product CONDAL canarian cigars. Condal cigars convince by their clear and best workmanship of specially selected tobaccos. Filler, binder and wrapper are fine balanced. Longfiller cigars with an exquisite smoking experience. Bright Connecticut wrapper, binder from Mexico, filler composed from Havanna, Brasil and Domingo tobaccos.Condal cigars is very popular cigars in Spain.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Pretty cool mom there!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice mom.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

baboruger said:


> Nice mom there! Here is a description I found...
> 
> Condal Robusto - 5 1/2 x 50 ring gauge - Condal Cigars puros. 1931 Jose Lorenzo Gonzales moved his cigar production from Cuba to Canary Islands. He received world-wide recognition with his TOP-product CONDAL canarian cigars. Condal cigars convince by their clear and best workmanship of specially selected tobaccos. Filler, binder and wrapper are fine balanced. Longfiller cigars with an exquisite smoking experience. Bright Connecticut wrapper, binder from Mexico, filler composed from Havanna, Brasil and Domingo tobaccos.Condal cigars is very popular cigars in Spain.


Thanks!
now about the don julian...


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice Mom


----------



## The Cigar Spy (Jun 18, 2008)

moms rock!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Way to go Mom!!!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Way to Mom


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Kudos to mom!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

WTG Mom


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Very cool....


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

my mom would never purchase cigars for me !! is she intrested in adopting hahah JK MOM !!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Camacho Junior said:


> The box of Condal says in spanish Fumar puede Matar that means Smoking can Kill:arghhhh:. I guess they speak very bluntly in Spain. Nice score.


Thats the polite version!! All tabac products must have sutch a warning!!
I say politen because on sigarets they even have pics as, a rotten apple, a person who lie in intensief care, and even damaged lungs!!


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Now that is a very cool mom with a keen eye for a good smoke.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2008)

,, what is the difference between Don Julian no1 and no5 ??


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Camacho Junior said:


> The box of Condal says in spanish Fumar puede Matar that means Smoking can Kill:arghhhh:. I guess they speak very bluntly in Spain. Nice score.


Y lo puede matar todos de su alrededor! Che, no olvidás eso!

I was gonna point out that guilt trip too!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Awesome mom there!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Bombed by Mom, thats too cool.


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

you just gotta love mom


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

That is so cool, a mom that bombs.


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

thats great to see this get bumped
and they all tasted great!!!!
and now i wonder
how did she know?


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

man
i totally forgot about this posting
thanks for the mom props!
and those smokes are sweet as ive ever had


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice job mom


----------

